# setting higher resolution causes scrolling desktop



## mscholtz (Jul 28, 2006)

I'm on:

Windows XP
Asus K8S-MX mobo
onboard SiS graphics (I know, I know, but this machine is not for gaming or image work)

I just bought a new 19" monitor and am wanting to set the resolution to 1280x1024. That resolution is available in the display settings. However, when I try to do that I get a "virtual desktop" mode where everything is still displayed like it's 1024x768, but my screen scrolls - I move the mouse to the edge of the screen and the entire screen scrolls. I cannot seem to get the actual higher resolution - instead I just get a wider and taller 1024x768.

I've updated my video driver to the latest version via SiS. I've also installed a monitor "driver" from the monitor manufacturer. No help with either one.

Seems this should be simple  , but I don't see a setting for it anywhere. Anyone got any advice?

Thanks!
M.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

the monitor may support that resolution,but i doubt the onboard chip does by the sound of it
does the manual list what it supports,have you tried ajusting the monitor from within it's menu


----------



## mscholtz (Jul 28, 2006)

Thanks for the reply, dai.
I have checked the manual for the mobo, but it doesn't say anything on the topic. Neither does the sis website on its page about this chipset:
http://www.sis.com/products/sis760gx.htm

However, I did manage to find a random listing for a computer using this same chipset that claims to get the resolution I want:
http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0233559

The other reason I suspect it supports it is that I get that resolution (& higher) listed in my choices within windows control panel - it's my understanding that resolutions unsupported by your video card simply won't show up.

The monitor itself doesn't have a way to manually set the resolution, at least as far as I can tell - it's just got an "Auto" button which is supposed to detect it.

The one thing I found recently is this:
http://www.sis.com/support/support_faqs_4.htm#73 (first question)
I've already updated my video driver. So does this mean I need to update my BIOS? Does that make any sense that it would affect the way the graphics chip operates? The only problem there is that this machine does not have a floppy drive, and I don't see any way to flash the BIOS without one (at least not from reading the mobo manual). Any ideas there?

Thanks!
M.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

in the monitor menu i mean't ajust the height and the width and the position on screen


----------



## mscholtz (Jul 28, 2006)

I can adjust the vertical and horizontal position, yes.
I cannot, however, adjust the actual height and width (i.e. resolution) of the display.
That comes from the computer video and the monitor only detects it.


----------



## Ralck (Dec 10, 2004)

I have seen this problem before, and it's generally when the monitor can not support that high of a resolution, or when the wrong driver is used. Try uninstalling the monitor driver completely and reinstalling again, getting the latest version from the manufacturer's website if possible.


----------



## mscholtz (Jul 28, 2006)

Thanks for the reply, Ralck. But I already did that (see first post). I did uninstall the old one as part of the process of installing the new one. 

And I have some reason to believe that this graphics chipset does support that resolution (see post #3). The monitor can certainly support it - in fact, it's its native resolution.

Any other thoughts?
Anyone think flashing my BIOS might actually help out here?

Thanks!
M.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

is there an icon in the control panel for the video


----------



## mscholtz (Jul 28, 2006)

I'm sorry... what?
Not sure what you're asking.


----------



## Ralck (Dec 10, 2004)

Well, here's the thing. You said you bought a 19" monitor; LCD I'm guessing? In which case you should not be getting anything higher than 1280x1024. Since you are seeing resolutions higher than this (unless it's a CRT), it sounds like the wrong monitor driver. What monitor do you have, and we can make sure you have the correct driver.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Agreed. If you pump it up beyond what it's for, most will create a virtual desktop which will work the way you're seeing yours.


----------



## mscholtz (Jul 28, 2006)

The monitor is an Acer AL1906. Yes, LCD.
I did install a manufacturer's "driver" (which just seems to be a config file, not an actual driver - right?) from Acer's website.

Attached are screenshots of my driver settings for both video and monitor, as well as evidence of windows thinking that my video/monitor combo should support lots of different resolutions.

You're right, some of those resolutions probably wouldn't work on this screen.
Thanks for your help!
M.


----------



## conty911 (Nov 17, 2007)

forget it ur board is incapable of delivering higher resolution than 1024x768 @75 hz..
same thingh had happened to me my lcd worked very fine on other systems and with gfx card ie 1440x900 resolution delivered.But following things arent easy with ur board.

1)SiS has really crap Univga drivers which have very poor compatibility with the onboard embedded microcontroller firmware. So, they r not gonna detect ur lcd resolutions. So u cant set the resolution beyond [email protected] 75hz.

2)Check for ur monitor signal cable if it is capable of delivering signal of required frequency/bandwidth to the monitor.

3)In the end u cant u cant achieve the resolution with ur oboard.if u do kindly send me reply


----------

